# ADA Aquasoil with already soft water?



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have read several of the very passionate threads about this substrate and could not find the answer to this question. AS claims it is good for hard water. My tap water is already very soft, gH 2, kH 2, and ph of 7. Will it cause my ph to crash? Will it work for me in general? I am looking to keep the ph about the same over the long run.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know how much of a help I will be because I don't really test my params too often, but I have a 20 long that was filled with tap for the first two weeks to deal with the ammonia spiikes, then switched over to pure RO 5 gallons a week for 6 weeks and now gets topped off with 100% pure RO, no re-constitutioin what so ever, and I have no problems at all. It is mostly a grow out tank and has some micro rasbora's, endlers, a black molly and some ammano shrimp in it, but everything stays stable, no algae and no problems.

Oh, I dose Pfertz, three 1ml pumps per day of each of the four bottles, the N, P, K and micros. Pfertz are 1 pump (ml) per 5 gallons of water and I base it on 15 gallons of water in the tank.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Aquasoil should work perfect for you. Amano usually keeps his hardness around 3Gh 2Kh from what I've read.


----------

